# July 13th, Saturday



## Horseshoe Bend Marina (Jul 10, 2006)

We have a party of 6 from boston willing to taken care of fuel, baits and xtra..
is anyone would assist us out of freeport or galveston offshore for some experience.

Thanks...please pm us.

tom


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

TX Shrimper said:


> We have a party of 6 from boston willing to taken care of fuel, baits and xtra..
> 
> is anyone would assist us out of freeport or galveston offshore for some experience.
> 
> ...


With six you will have a hard time finding a share fish trip. You will need to book a charter, call me if you want one out of Freeport 
Seekfishing 979-342-9353

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Prepare for bad weather this weekend. Sea's predicted to kick up on saturday with this disturbance coming in.


----------

